# The HARDEST Article I've Ever Read



## Judge Spear (Mar 7, 2022)

A ninja with a sword assailed a U.S. Army special operations unit in California
					

A man "wearing full ninja garb" staged the attack in the middle of the night at a small airport in California, officials say.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 7, 2022)




----------

